# Salt flushes and salt healing



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

This could be a great cleanse for some of us IBS-C folks to get in the habit of once a month or how ever well it is tolerated.

I did this cleanse myself, it is terribly unpleasant to the pallet, and there is some cramping as everything gets on the move in there. But I felt great afterword, unlike with some laxatives that give a tender and queasy sensation in the abdomen all day, or an enama that only gets rid of the stool it can reach.

I know it sounds scary because it is a lot of salt, but in one of the articles I had saved (unfortunately without a link) it read quote-"The saltwater has the same specific gravity as the blood, so the kidneys cannot pick up the water and the blood cannot pick up the salt." unquote- explaining why this is safe!

http://www.yogitrition.com/salt-water-flush-for-colon-cleansing/

And speaking of salt, this link is also very interesting, and may support the salt cleanse idea even further,

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2015/03/no_author/eat-more-salt/

it is interesting how everything in our body IS salty for a reason, our blood, our tears, our urine, semen and electrolytes, all things essential to life and health in our body require salt. Imagine if we cut salt, or get low on our salt reserves in our bodies, how that effects the over all health of everything in the body.

Note: there are other salt studies that show even people with high blood pressure should NOT cut their salt intake. If you are cooking nutritious foods at home, (unprocessed) the salt you use to flavor is fine. But if you eat out a lot, and are getting other concentrated forms of synthetic salts such as MSG these are the problem causing forms.

Here is a great link to educate on electrolytes which are made of sodium and other minerals! SO important to get healthy, efficient amounts of sodium.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/153188.php


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Has this helped anyone with D and pain?


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

jaumeb, great question! I don't know if anyone who already has D would want the extra cleanse, but you make a good point with the pain, it just may be that the salt flush would be very soothing to the D issue, D can be quite acidic and frequent, I would think it possible that salt flush would act like a gentle saline wash to an irritated eye, soothing and healing. Since I don't have D I can not speak from experience, but it would be wonderful if any of our D folks try this if they would post their feed back here!

One thing about D is that it can lead to depletion in the body of electrolytes for sure, so being aware of this, and keeping those balanced would in itself help the D.

Thank you for your post jaumeb, I think if I had D I would try it for sure!

Let us know if you do and how it helps or?

Best wishes.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I like salt on food, especially meat, but I do think it definitely pushes up my blood pressure. Boink! ("Boink?!?")


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I took biomaris (ocean water) for quite a long time following the advice of a doctor. Apparently it has healing properties. It didn't solve my problems, though. (This is the sentence that I use at the end of many posts).


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Flossy, YES! Thank you for the comment, salt will push your blood pressure up, but that is because salt pulls water in, increasing the mass of your blood, an elevation in BP is a natural result of the expansion of the blood, if electrolytes are in a healthy balance, the potassium with step forward and help the body dump the excess salt and water it doesn't need.

With natural balanced intake of healthy salts, and balanced electrolytes, our body can manage just fine. When we do ANYTHING in excess, there is a physical consequence to pay, too much alcohol leaches B vitamins from the body, many organs suffer for it, eventually if the excess continues, the B deficiency reaches a point to begin to cause symptoms. Smoking leaches vitamin C from the body, C helps our connective tissues stay healthy and keeps our culagen up, when too much C is lost, wrinkled skin and lung health suffer, for examples. Binging on salt especially synthetic forms of salt like MSG, or massive quantities of salt laden foods, like fasts foods and highly processed foods, that don't offer other needed nutrients for our body to use to balance- are going to have cause a reaction from our body.

And that said, there may be solid ground on which to argue, whether or not high blood pressure IS actually doing you more harm than good!

Medically we are told that high blood pressure may lead to heart disease and kidney failure, they like to call it the silent killer, so BP meds are designed to lower that pressure by various means. The thing is, is that most of the time, they can't really tell you why you have high BP to begin with, if blood tests all come back normal, and there is no defect in the heart or kidneys, than being over weight and an improper diet may in theory be to blame. It is most common for overweight people to have high BP, often even a 10 pound wight loss can lower the BP by several points. Why? What has changed? Diet? Exercise? I think the answer is possibly and probably both, but most importantly body mass has reduced, there is less mass to supply oxygen and clean blood too.

I believe that we develop high BP for a health reason, our bodies begin to struggle due to weight gain, inactivity, unhealthy work environments, toxins in our food and environment, and low air quality, as a survival mechanism our body raises the BP to compensate and circulate more oxygen and clean blood. You can have your oxygen checked at the docs, and your blood may have enough oxygen in it, but that does not mean that it is readily available at the quantity or quality that the body needs it to be.

So then BP meds are given and what happens? The blood is slowed down, water and salt are dumped from the blood, which thickens it, salt and water carry oxygen and help your blood to stay clean. Salt and water are a part of your electrolyte balance, all together they actually carry an electrical current that stimulates the blood, organs and brain! That is why there are bad side effects of BP meds, fatigue, brain fog, loss of labido, weight gain, and a raise in blood sugar, uric acid, creatine, and bad cholesterol. Which leads to a tread mill of other meds!

There is some theory, that some BP meds may be responsible for early onsets of dementia like states, well, why not, if they are denying the body the electrical stimulation it needs to thrive, and the proper oxygen and blood flow to keep it clean and vibrant, what is to be expected?

It is SO crazy, how BP meds take AWAY from your heart exactly what it needs to be healthy, water, salt, potassium, calcium, magnesium and bicarbonate, letting the whole body have less oxygen flow, less clean blood, less electric charge and less energy over all to exercise, engage in interests, feel motivated or have optimal quality.

http://www.helpguide.org/harvard/whats-causing-your-memory-loss.htm

Cholesterol pills, take AWAY all fats from your brain, guess what your brain needs most to function optimally? Healthy fats! Your heart also needs healthy fats! Cholesterol pills lead to dementia for the same reason BP meds lead to heart attacks and strokes.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/its-not-dementia-its-your-heart-medication/

What is NORMAL BP anyway? My mum in law was 74 years old, she was expected by her doc to have a BP of 120 over 80, he had her on a ton of pills, later the norm for anyone over 80 went up to 140 over 90, and now it may be changing to anyone 60 and over to be safe at 150 over 90!!! Could it be that some years of "practicing" this medicine on all these poor people has revealed that many of these meds are doing more harm than good? And doesn't it seem wrong to say the BP of a 120 pound 25 year old athletic woman should be the same as a 6 foot 5 45 year old man confined to a wheel chair?

I am no doctor, and I admit that I am baffled more than anything makes sense to me, but science has come a long way in showing us how our bodies work and why, when the medicines used to to control the body, don't support it's natural functions...I have to question...

I don't like that we live in a world where a disease can be patented, that drugs are dumped on the market like candy on the shelves, doctors are badgered to push them off on their patients, insurance companies deny coverage on homeopathic medicine...but anyway, I just want to encourage everyone to do their research!

All my best.

http://www.disabled-world.com/health/electrolytes.php

https://www.awesomestories.com/asset/view/Breathing-How-Oxygen-Travels-in-the-Body0


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Since salt will often lead to the topic of blood pressure, I am going to re-post my comments to one of my fellow forum members as we discussed it yesterday, some good links provided there:

annie7 I see you liked my post on salt flushes and salt healing, thank you ! I hope that you were able to access the links ok, and to note that actually salt flushes and salt (natural salt) is in fact essential and healthy for BP folks, there is more emerging evidence that docs have been telling people wrong to cut salt so far down when on BP meds, and it is now argued among docs, if salt has been any kind of a culprit for high BP at all.

It seems to make more sense to me, that since BP meds leach potassium out of the body, and dump sodium with diuretics, that this is what actually affects the sodium balance in the body, since they are both crucial to healthy electrolyte levels.

BP meds do not help the body in many ways, they interfere with healthy mineral absorptions, they slow the blood flow down, thicken the blood, which causes less oxygen flow to all parts of the body, all organs suffer for this for two reasons, the lack of oxygen, and the decreased degree of detoxification ability of the blood.

It is interesting and scary to note, that when one gets on BP meds, that within a year or two the docs begin to do routine blood tests, these tests are grouped together because they already know what to look for in a patient on the meds. That would be an increase in blood sugar, increase in uric acid, increase in bad cholesterol, and an increase in creatine. BP meds are actually causing all of these things, why? Because of how they work, they SLOW everything down too much, thicken blood, lesson oxygen flow, and they leach the body of the very things that keep these organs healthy and body chemistry in check, some of these meds keep calcium from getting to the heart, the heart is a muscle, calcium is important to it, these meds sap potassium stores (essential to the heart) and sodium stores (essential to the whole body and electrolyte balance) and note that when calcium is not where it should be,neither is magnesium which is also essential to muscles-which again the heart is.

You may also find it interesting to note that recently blood pressures "normal" was raised for anyone over 60 which in effect took thousands of people off from BP meds because they were no longer considered to have high BP!

http://www.webmd.com...ricans-off-meds

http://www.healthlin...n#ReadThisNext4

http://mydoctor.kais..._Nephrology.xml

All of that said, my husband has what is considered high BP, he is my rock in life, and since he is 20 years older than me, I worry about him health wise, I want to do everything in my power to keep him happy, healthy and in good quality of life for as long as the good Lord sees fit for us to do so. His mom suffered from high BP from her teen years, she was on so many meds it was awful, she developed diabetes, her kidneys were failing, her cholesterol was bad, and still her BP was high! She was told to cut her salt, and the poor thing craved it so bad if she got ahold of a salt shaker look out! But her body was telling her she needed the salt! We didn't know anything then, we didn't have internet to do our own studies on, all we had were docs to tell us what to do next, what to take next, and how she was doing for the day. We made sure she fallowed it all to the letter! And now we shutter to think all we did was shorten her life and diminish the quality of it by pounding all of these poisons into her! She took everything they said, and she STILL ended up with everything that she was taking the pills to prevent! Something is ass backward here...

So when my husband got high BP we did a lot of research, eventually due to getting a new job, he was almost required to treat it clinically, so he got on the pills. After a couple years, he said he felt like they were stealing his life away from him. He quit them, his BP is not much higher off from them than it was on them, and he feels so much better. He has some quality back. We use natural herbals like Hawthorn to strengthen artery walls, vitamin C for arteries and immune, healthy oils, fish oil for blood thinning and he exercises more.

What made him decide to quit the meds, was his last doc visit, his blood tests showed an elevation in blood sugar, uric acid, creatinine and bad cholesterol, all of which had always been normal for him right up into his 50s, and only after being on the BP meds did they take a jump. The doc discussed changing his BP med to a different kind, guess why? Because the one he was on was hard on the kidneys (thus the creatinine rise) and guess what else? He said the rise in uric acid could be from the BP med too, if it continued to rise, he would put my husband on a uric acid reducing pill (and now we are on the tread mill) and the slight elevation in the blood sugar might be from the BP med too, so he said he would keep an eye on that, just in case it wasn't but it could be, so there was no need to worry just yet-and the bad cholesterol, common to go up with BP meds!!! And what exactly are we preventing here doc?!!!?

I am not a doctor, and I don't suggest anyone go off their meds tomorrow, but I just beg of you all, now that we have the internet, with all this knowledge at our finger tips, please do your research, understand your body, under stand the meds, understand the effects those meds have on your body, and see if the risks don't outweigh the benefits, see if there are alternatives that you might try.

I do believe some people need meds, my Mom for instance, has hyperthyroid disease, when she did not treat it, her adrenalin washed over her heart, a-fib kicked the heart rate up over 146 beats per minute, which caused a little tare in her heart, she filled up fluid, she began to drown in her own fluid as her heart sack filled up, her liver was drowning, and her lungs were filling. It was a very long, painful and scary road to recovery. We know of no other thing she can take that will help or heal her thyroid disorder...but we keep reading and doing research, in hopes, because eventually the meds may not work at low doses any more, and higher doses have worse side effects and build up toxins in the body...

Anyway, as always, all my best guys, hang in there, and remember you are your own best advocate! Don't be afraid to question!

Thank you annie7, I am glad to hear you are having a more positive experience so far, but yes, please do keep these things in mind, and tho' I don't always get the wording just right I hope not too much was lost in translation or that I rambled to confusion, but anything that I wrote about there can be googled up and supported, unfortunately when we confront our doctors about some of this stuff they sheepishly look down and mumble something along the lines of, "mmm...well yes that could be...but..." , they are so limited in what they can say and do for a person because of insurance companies and their policies. SO frustrating!!!

You know they say people are living longer, and that may be so, but has the quality of life gone up or down over all I wonder? When my mum in law had to face kidney failure, I thought it was humane and brave (tho' some may disagree) of the endocrinologist to lay it out on the table like this, IF you are happy with your life, and you have a lot of things you enjoy doing, and IF you feel like going through dialysis is worth it for the things you want to do and experience in life, by all means, pursue it, embrace it and make the best of each day. But IF you are already struggling through each day, and there is not much you have to look forward too, and you don't have projects or experiences that you want to pursue, don't feel bad if you don't want to go with this course of action. It does not speak less of you to play the hand that you have been dealt.

Some people feel like they will let others down if they don't give it 100%, maybe at the cost of being utterly miserable for the rest of what ever life is left. It is so important to respect each individuals health wishes, but that said, I don't think it is fair that people are not given the proper information they need to know to make those choices. But maybe that's really because most of these doctors don't know what they are doing anymore either, when a new drug is on the market every other day, and they only know what they are told, and then the recalls come, and the deaths, and the illness, and everything with it, then they have to deal with that too, that's why they call it "practicing" medicine I guess, and all it is is damage control all day long.

Our bodies are amazing machines, but they need a lot of maintenance and the proper fluids and oils and fuels, and filters, and sometimes accidents happen and our machines are never quite right again, we fix what we can and roll on!


----------



## James Williams (Jun 10, 2015)

You should try colon cleanse and detoxifying with 100% natural pills, Naturalmax Enerix and Vitalix. These are sugarfree and also good for vegetarians, so for me. The effect is very good but still gentle, I feel much more energetic and have far less pain.


----------

